
Client-Side Scanning Breaks E2E Encryption - fold_right
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/11/why-adding-client-side-scanning-breaks-end-end-encryption
======
badrabbit
If this is instead flipped on for a warrant search,would that make a
difference?

